# need mop for brisket



## ldrus (Aug 25, 2007)

doing my first brisket today  put it on at 7:30  and is a 7lber( label said whole brisket but i cant tell  a thick side from the thin side  so i am assuming it is a "whole  flat"?????   any way i need a mopping sauce for it or is it not recommended????


----------



## meowey (Aug 25, 2007)

Mops are in order.  I use a 3 to 1 mix of apples juice and Captain Morgan's Original Spiced Rum.  I have also used bourbon in place of the rum.  The sugars in the juice, rum, and bourbon will caramelize and add to the bark.

It's a matter of personal preference.  Experiment a little, you'll find out what you like.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 25, 2007)

Like Meowy said, Experament
I use Jack and pineapple or apple  . A good dark beer. Capn and pineapple.
You can add just about anything you desire, they also work good on pork.


----------

